# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Sushi while cutting??

## Soulrebel305

There's this great, cheap sushi place right near my house so it's always tempting me to go there. I usually get the spicy tuna.. I don't think they have brown rice either. Anyways what do you guys think of eating this every now and then when trying to cut. I'm doing a lot of cardio..

----------


## T_Dubp

Not sure the macros of a sushi roll, but every now and then shouldn't hurt. I'd take good sashimi over a roll any day though..

----------


## outofthebox

The problem with most spicy tuna rolls is the heat usually comes in the form of a spiced mayo. Now the mayo may (or may not depending on the prep) be minimal, but tuna itself is generally fatty and if you are trying to keep your macros separate, this may be counter productive.

I think spicy tuna rolls could be good if you did them yourself. Think tuna, steamed white rice, maybe finely minced jalapeno mixed in fat free sour cream (that could simulate the spicy mayo), wraped in seaweed.

Depending on how you make your rolls, that will likely end up with 15-20g pro/2-4g fat/30-50 carb

----------


## Wingman1

what about real sushi not the rolls,,, i mean just the strip of raw fish on top of a rice ball,, or sashimi,, wich is same without the rice,,, i would think sashimi would be ok

----------


## RoadToRecovery

> tuna itself is generally fatty


Tuna is actually one of the leanest meats you can pick up. Not to mention that fat that it does contain is the most recommended. 

Also 1 Tuna Roll with out spicy mayo is about 20-25 calories max.

----------


## outofthebox

> Tuna is actually one of the leanest meats you can pick up. Not to mention that fat that it does contain is the most recommended. 
> 
> Also 1 Tuna Roll with out spicy mayo is about 20-25 calories max.



What you are interpreting as a roll vs what I understand a roll has got to be significantly different. A roll would be 6-8inches long and be made up of all 6 or 8 individual pieces. Also, the type of tuna you may be making your decision on is likely not 'sushi' grade. Good tuna for making sushi comes from the fattiest part of the fish, the under belly. A good site for references for what I would consider for cuts of meat with sushi.

http://www.sushitrainer.com/AboutSushi/nutrition.php

Not that it matters, just letting you in on a little bit of good sushi info. =)

----------


## JasonT

just stick with the sashimi

----------


## sanman

Just had sushi tonight while cutting couldnt even finish the rolls due to my diet being so strict all wk.But hope it wasnt that bad while cutting up because didnt count on that being my cheat meal this wk...LOL

----------


## matt77

Sashimi is the only way to go. I would eat maybe one roll then all the sashimi you wanted as long as its leaan fish like tuna. The macros for a spicy tuna roll is much more than what is posted above. This is for a Spicy Tuna Roll: Calories: 350, Total Fat: 4g, Total Carbs: 65g, Protein: 11g

----------


## Baseball_Player85

*HOW TO MAKE A HEALTHIER VERSION OF "THE SPICY TUNA ROLL*

The filling for a spicy tuna roll is the fish itself "tuna" (you can get sushi grade tuna at Costco or a local Seafood market), mayo, and a asian hot sauce called Saracha.

I like it spicy so I use about a 2-1 ratio with mayo (I use light mayo) to Saracha. You may want to use less hot sauce (the stuff is hot, just taste a drop of it on your finger). You can pick up the hot sauce at any grocery store under the international foods isle.

Also the rice that is used I believe is basmati rice. 

You have to drain the rice first until the water runs clear and doesn't look cloudy then you can steam it in a steamer. You also have to cool it for an hour or more in your fridge.

The rolls you generally see at a sushi restaurant are inside-out rolls which are a little hard to make. You also need to get nori (sea-weed) which you can find in the international foods isle.

You lay the nori down then put a layer of the rice down over the nori. Then depending on if you want a inside-out roll (rice on the outside of the roll) you flip the nori over. 

Add the tuna mixture to the roll. 

You can use a peice of plastic wrap to roll the sushi roll tight and with the plastic wrap on cut the roll into 8 peices. Then remove the plastic and enjoy.

Remember use the light mayo as a substitute! taste is fine.

----------


## Times Roman

> just stick with the sashimi


I'll double down on this one

----------


## PC650

> I'll double down on this one


x3....

----------


## sprinter911

Sashimi, hands down. All the protein and none of the junk. It's like sushi with no sides. No need for letro. 

--Sprint

----------


## dominick2417

How bad could it be? Look how skinny Japs are. They have a place by my house called Asian Super Buffet. It should be called Asian Shitload of [email protected] Good Sushi Bufftet. I used to eat there about every two weeks and it was amazing. Maybe that's why I'm fat... Anyway, when you need to have a high carb meal sushi is a usually a decent choice. After you lift you could eat that and all the fish and rice will get soaked up into youR MAUSLCES. Just watch, I think some of those rolls have mayonnaise.

Also, you could post this in the regular Diet forum, you may get a few more responses.

----------

